# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  شرح طريقة تحويل واستلام الاموال عن طريق ويسترن يونيون

## senyrita

توصلني رسايل يسآلون عن الويسترن يونيون وطريقة التحويل وفروعه 

ان شا الله في هذا الموضوع اوضح طريقة التحويل والاستلام 




الويسترن يونيون هو مكتب تحويل اموال 

يوجد له فروع كتيره في جميع انحاء العالم حوالي 320,000 فرع حول العالم

يتميز بسرعه تحويل المبلغ ويوصل خلال دقائق 
ما يحتاج يكون الراسل او المرسل اليه يكون له حساب فيه 

بل يتم التعامل من خلال بطاقه اثبات الشخصيه الاسم بالكامل والعنوان ورقم الجوال
(( البيانات الكامله للراسل والمرسل اليه ))

يجب كتابة بيانات المرسل اليه بطريقه صحيحه وباللغه الانجليزية ... 
لان اي خظا في اي حرف او في الاسم تفشل عمليه تحويل الاموال 

يتميز ايضا الويسترن بان قيمه خدمه التحويل تقريبا 35 درهم ... الى 45 درهم ( حسب المبلغ الي يتم تحويله ) 

ومايحتاج ان تغيري عملتك للدولار او للبلد التي ترسلي لها الفلوس بل بعمله بلدك

ملحوظة : رسوم خدمة التحويل يتحملها المرسل وليس المرسل إليه .

تروح لااحد الفروع وتقول للموظف بحول عن طريق الويسترن يونيون راح يطلب منك الاتى
البطاقه الشخصيه
المبلغ المراد تحويله 
مصاريف التحويل وهى : تقريبا 35 درهم الى 45 درهم ..
اسم المحول له 
دوله المحول له 
محافظه او مدينه المحول له

و يعطيك ايصال التحويل و فيه رقم مكون من 10 ارقام MTCN
هو رقم من خلاله يقدر المستلم يستلم المبلغ واي غلط لايمكن استلام المبلغ 
يروح الفرع اللى يستلم منه ويعطيهم بطاقه الشخصيه واسم المحول والمبلغ سواء بالدولار او بأى عمله اخري

ولارسال الاموال واستلامها شرح مبسط بالصور







وكلاء الويسترن في البلدان العربيه وارقام تليفوناتهم







للتوضيح صوره لنسخه من حواله لااحدى الاخوات 



وبعد تحويل المبلغ المعلومات المطلوبه 

Sender - 1 اسم الشخص الي حول المبلغ بالانجليزي 

2 - الكنترول نمبر او رقم الحواله مكون من عشر ارقام نفس الرقم المكتوب ( 3905 - 131 - 149 ) : MTCN 

Payout Amount - 3 المبلغ الي تم تحويله بالدولار ( 506.56 $ ) 


وفي الامارات التحويل بالويسترن يونيون عن طريق الانصاري للصرافه 





والي عندها استفسسار تكتبه بالموضوع عشان الكل يستفيد 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post35354480
تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
[url]http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327[/url

----------


## senyrita

موقع تحويل العملات

----------


## أمـ فيصل

يزاج الله خير

----------

